# Blind Baby Pigeon........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

will need a home soon. Rather than type everything again, I've put the link to the story of this bird below. It was originally posted in the Sick and Injured section.
Right now the baby is being taken care of by a lady who does parrot rescues. She's willing to care for this little one for a while, but when it get old enough, she would like for someone to take it, as she's not prepared for the committment that this bird is going to have to have. 
If ANYONE is interested, you may post here or PM me. 
As of today (27 April) the baby is around 3 weeks old. That's from looking at pictures. It's probably going to be at least 2 weeks before this baby could go to someone IF it had to be shipped. If there's anyone local, than possibly earlier. The bird is in Lansing, MI.



http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=20317


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I got an email from Shannon that explains that she thinks she's found a fellow who will adopt him, even understanding the commitment. She forwarded him an email that I sent her with links to a few of the blind pigeons on here, as well as some other stuff. He's going to research it and then we'll see.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, that would be the best news I've had in a LONGGGGGG time. I've wondered and worried about what would become of this little one. I'll keep my fingers crossed.........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Just a note...My rehabber's blind pigeon.*

I'm so glad to hear the youngster has a home.


Having baby-sitted a blind pigeon for three weeks, I can honestly say, I have a new appreciation and understanding, and how well he adapted. Larry is a big ole blind white racing pigeon, born in 2002. Of course, the owner didn't want him back after his major injury. Doreen only knows that he came to her with his head and eyes bloody and that he suffered a major trauma, but nothing of what actually happened, no specifics.

Larry was such a pleasure to take care of, and healthy and quite vocal as every normal male pigeon. I really liked the fact that I could hug him whenever I wanted and he couldn't fly away as Skye does.  

There is not much work involved in keeping him, sometimes he would poop in his food bowl or water bowl, but that was easily cleaned up. I just kept the bowls in the same place where he knew they were inside his coop. They are heavy tip and spill proof ceramic dishes. The seed dish is like a cat food bowl, wide and low to the ground, he actually stands in it, so he can feel it with his feet and know it is his seedies. I only would give him enough and then give him more as he was hungry, and clean it up whenever he walked poop in it, which was hardly ever. His water dish was taller and when he nudged it or walked into it, he knew to bring his head over and lean down and drink. His coop was lined with paper towels which I changed several times a day.

He really just needed me to be with him when he was out in the grass, and he absolutely loved the feel of the grass under his feet. He would walk and walk and lay in it and even thought it was a female pigeon. 

If I put him in the aviary my birds would look at him strangly, but no one bothered with him except Jasper, so of course I stayed with him, as Jasper could be quite annoying. 

For showers, I sprayed the hose on him to allow him bath time. I would bring the whole cage out (without bowls), on a sunny days and just let him enjoy the shower. He would fluff himself up when I was done, and sun bathe until he was dry. He would lift his head up and back almost to his back, as if he knew it was sunny and I'm sure he felt the rays of the sun and warmth on his back. 

I would scratch around his head and neck and then he would preen and pick my fingers with his beak, what a sweetie!

I miss Larry, and am glad for the time I spent with him.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Having baby-sitted a blind pigeon for three weeks, I can honestly say, I have a new appreciation and understanding, and how well he adapted. Larry is a big ole blind white racing pigeon, born in 2002.
> 
> Larry was such a pleasure to take care of, and healthy and quite vocal as every normal male pigeon.
> 
> ...


Hi Treesa,
* Our Rae Charles is such a love. When Shi comes over to visit, she says hello to all the guys as she's heading over to Rae Charles to pick her up & love her lots. Chuck does the same thing when he gets home from touring the US. Of course I have it the best of all. I get to love her all day everyday.  

** I opted to use the 'hanging' dishes for her seed, grit & water. This eliminates any 'poop' problems. Initially, I was concerned that she wouldn't find them so I put a low, flat, perch right in front of her food/water. At meal time I would tap on the dishes & she would follow the sound. She soon learned that everytime she stepped on the perch her food & water was right in front of her. 
She's been a member of the family for nearly 3 years now & she's doing wonderfully.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Treesa,

From the post, it _sounds_ like he might have a home...don't think it's a done deal...yet???

Anyone know for sure???

I, too, hope this one gets a forever home! I know that from seeing Cindy's Rae Charles, how endearing the blind ones can be. I always hold her when I visit. She LETS me hold her, unlike another pijie I can name!  Squeaks will let me hold him IF he is in mate mode and IF he is in the mood! I may consider changing his name to Mr. IF!! 

If Cindy ever needs a home for Rae, she's got one here with Squeaks and me!

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,

I will opt for the hanging dishes if I babysit him again, thanks for the tip. He came complete with cage and food dishes.



Hi mr squeaks,

OOPS, ..well then I too am hoping it's a done deal soon.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

That is great that this man can devote his time in caring for a blind pigeon. I take my Peawee who is blind with me if I have to go out of town, I know my husband would take great care of him, but I feel better if he's with me because I need to see he is alright not have someone say he is. I'm so bad that at night he sleeps by me (LOL).


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Treesa,
> 
> From the post, it _sounds_ like he might have a home...don't think it's a done deal...yet???
> 
> ...


I got an e-mail from Shannon today. She says she 99.9% sure that she's found a home for this baby. A man called her looking for a cockateil. One that was tame and would let him hold it. She didn't have one but told him about this baby. He was thrilled and is doing research on pigeons and may come here for advice in the future. IF that doesn't work out, she's got someone else who's willing to take it, so seems one way or the other, she's found a home for it. I ask her for a final update, so I'm sure she'll let me know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

*Izze has been lots of fun*

I just want to chime in and say -- as others have -- that taking care of a blind pigeon can be lots of fun. My blind bird, Izze, is my favorite pigeon, and she is the easiest to care for. I admit that I did have to put lots of time with her early on for a few months, but once I was sure she was eating on her own she was fine taking care of herself. She is very affectionate, and I suspect if she could see me she would just think "OMG you're a huge mammal!" Instead she thinks I am some wonderful friend who is probably just like her. It is facinating watching her feel around with her beak. She occasionally pecks or wing-slaps thin air, probably because she hears something odd. Nevertheless she seems very calm most of the time.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so happy with how things are turning out for this pigeon and hope he does find a wonderful home.

Monica, Izze is a favorite of mine too. I watch her often and I'm amazed at how well she moves around and how content and happy she is. For newer members, here is the link to see Izze.

http://appliedfantasy.net/izze_cam/izze.html


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

At the risk of going out on an esoteric limb (my friends would say that, for me, that's par for the course!!), I know that the blind become quite adept in using other "senses."

ALL our members who have blind pigeons say the same thing: how affectionate and wonderful they are.

Not only do these birds know their owner's voices, but I also think that, when close to or held, they "sense" people by their auras (i.e. the energy field which surrounds each of us). I'm sure blind pigeons and animals are way ahead of humans in this regard. Many people only sense that they like being around certain people but can't always say why.

Mankind needs to investigate this area of parapsychology...

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Good News......*

This baby has now gone home with it's new owners. They've been taught how to hand feed, they have our web site address here and info on how to get in contact with Pidgey, so they are good to go. I just sent a link to Izze's camera web site. Hope they'll take a look and I hope we hear from them some day. But.........either way.........baby's got a home..........Case Closed........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful news, Renee! 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

Awesome!  

Thanks for the wonderful update.


----------

